# Black orpington?



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

We have grey but this is black. Is he also an Orpington?


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

tiras25 said:


> We have grey but this is black. Is he also an Orpington?


Looks like it to me. Why do you think he's a cockerel? I would have guessed hen, but am still learning how to tell them apart.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

BigECart said:


> Looks like it to me. Why do you think he's a cockerel? I would have guessed hen, but am still learning how to tell them apart.


The first thing I said was "He is a she"! And yes, I do talk to myself all the time!


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ops I said he accidentally. It's she I'm almost sure. Sorry.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's a cutie!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

could be an austrolorp, they are related to orpingtons 
someone took some english orpingtonns to Australia & they nixed with the local chickens & there you have the austrolorp
they are smaller than some normal sized orpingtons but still good birds


piglett


----------

